# hp extended warranty



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 12, 2011)

Introducing Extended Care Pack Services for Consumer Notebooks | Facebook

HP India Confirms Its Commitment to Consumers!



As part of our efforts aimed at building the most comprehensive and compelling customer support program in the PC market in India, we’ve today introduced the Consumer Notebook Care Pack Service. This will provide labour support for all HP notebooks across India and will also extend the standard one-year warranty to three years across all class of retail notebooks.



The service allows customers to upgrade or extend the standard warranty on HP notebooks with easy-to-buy and easy-to-use support packages. The service is already available for HP desktops.



As the largest PC supplier in the world, we consider services such as Care Packs to be an important part of our effort to enhance the customer experience and provide the best after sales support anywhere, anytime.



HP Consumer Notebooks Care Pack highlights:



•             Improved system performance and personal productivity: Assured support through HP Certified engineers and Original Spares.

•             Support across India: HP provides committed onsite response time

•             Customize as per requirement: The customers can chose service packs to suit specific needs and budget



For More Information

For more information on the HP Care Pack Services, please contact your HP representative or authorized HP reseller. You can find more information here: HP Total Care


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 12, 2011)

Great news. Should be useful for some users.


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 12, 2011)

yah i read many a times people preferring dell cause of the 3 year warranty....


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah. Now HP just needs to offer FHD and basic customization.


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 12, 2011)

i wish they come up with gaming edition laptops at par with alienware at cheaper prices...high competition means lower prices ..


----------



## samudragupta (Sep 12, 2011)

i still find this commitment dubious... i checked the links and got error "Sorry, we can't find that page.The page you are looking for is no longer available or has been moved." 
I'm about to buy a laptop soon and hp is very economical, however will still consider a dell over hp...


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 12, 2011)

samudragupta said:


> i still find this commitment dubious... i checked the links and got error "Sorry, we can't find that page.The page you are looking for is no longer available or has been moved."
> I'm about to buy a laptop soon and hp is very economical, however will still consider a dell over hp...


Link working for me. The article has been posted in the OP anyway.


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 13, 2011)

samudragupta said:


> i still find this commitment dubious... i checked the links and got error "Sorry, we can't find that page.The page you are looking for is no longer available or has been moved."
> I'm about to buy a laptop soon and hp is very economical, however will still consider a dell over hp...



yah buddy the link is very much working and i copy pasted everything so if by any chance someone cannot open it can sure read it...

but still if u cant ,check here :
HP Care Pack Services

HP Care Pack Services

What is Extended Carry-in Warranty?
HP Extended Carry-in Warranty is a comprehensive protection plan that extends the standard service coverage of your HP desktop and notebook. This affordable plan gives greater peace of mine. During the warranty period, whenever you have a problem you can take your PC to the Service Center for repair at no additional cost. You can purchase HP Extended Carry-in Warranty up to 90 days from the date of hardware purchase.

Post Warranty Service:
If you missed those 90 days, you can also extend your Carry-in Warranty with our Post Warranty Service. You can purchase this Care Pack 90 days before your existing warranty expires or after 30 days upon expiry.

Service Highlights

    Up to 3 years coverage for added security
    You can also extend your warranty to 3 years by adding Pick-up and Return Service, or On-site Support Service

Contact us to learn more.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 13, 2011)

The page is present since my earlier DV6 days. I called them up, mailed them to extend warranty and all I got is the program is not available for non-corporates. Oh, they didnt bother to reply to the mail. I am very skeptical about these commitments.


----------



## montsa007 (Sep 13, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> The page is present since my earlier DV6 days. I called them up, mailed them to extend warranty and all I got is the program is not available for non-corporates. Oh, they didnt bother to reply to the mail. I am very skeptical about these commitments.



Wah double game!


----------



## ajai5777 (Sep 13, 2011)

I got 1 year standard warranty+ accidental damge policy and 1 year extended warranty for a pavilion g4.The 1 year extended warranty was an offer.


----------



## samudragupta (Sep 13, 2011)

oops sorry guys i may have clicked on the wrong link....



arsenalfan001 said:


> The page is present since my earlier DV6 days. I called them up, mailed them to extend warranty and all I got is the program is not available for non-corporates. Oh, they didnt bother to reply to the mail. I am very skeptical about these commitments.


Me too...


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 13, 2011)

montsa007 said:


> Wah double game!



care to explain?


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 13, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> The page is present since my earlier DV6 days. I called them up, mailed them to extend warranty and all I got is the program is not available for non-corporates. Oh, they didnt bother to reply to the mail. I am very skeptical about these commitments.



i dont know when u did call but this 1 came back after the spin off ( 5-6 days earlier ....the topic specifically says consumers notebook...current buyers will surely get it ...


----------



## montsa007 (Sep 16, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> The page is present since my earlier DV6 days. I called them up, mailed them to extend warranty and all I got is the program is not available for non-corporates. Oh, they didnt bother to reply to the mail. I am very skeptical about these commitments.





arsenalfan001 said:


> care to explain?



You explained it before i made the comment


----------

